# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Κακομαθημενος ή εφηβική ηλικία?

## chrisada

Λοιπόν ο chocos (cockatiel) μου έχει πάει ενάμιση χρονών πλέων... το τελευταίο καιρό μόλις ανοίγω το φως το πρωί η γενικά δει εμενα αρχίζει να τσιρίζει μέσα στο κλουβί του... Ασταμάτητα όμως!! Η μέχρι να βγει έξω τελοσπαντων ...
μπορεί να τον έχω ώρες ολόκληρες έξω αλλά μόλις μπει μέσα και του κλείσω το πορτάκι αρχίζει να τσιρίζει πάλι μέχρι είτε να κλείσω όλα τα φώτα και να κοιμηθεί είτε να του ανοίξω πάλι.... γιατί το κάνει αυτό? θέλει τόσο πολύ να βγει έξω?

και πως μπορώ να του το ξεκόψω να μάθει πότε είναι η ώρα να βγει και πότε όχι...
παιχνίδια είναι γεμάτο το κλουβάκι του και αρκετά μεγάλο μάλιστα άλλα δεν παίζει με τίποτα θέλει απλα να βγει έξω αλλιώς θα τσιρίζει η θα προσπαθεί να ρίξει κάτω την τροφή/νερό του  :sad:

----------


## Thalia1991

Χρηστούμπα μου...  τι να σου πω και εγώ..   :/  ..κακομαθημένος έχει γίνει όλο τα χατίρια του κάνεις!!  :: 
και όλο στην κεφάλα μου ανεβαίνει  ::     χιχιχιχιι ::

----------


## chrisada

δεν γνωρίζει κανένας?  :sad:  φωνάζει πάρα πολύ και δεν με αφήνει ήσυχο με τίποτα  :sad:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

νομιζω απλα τον εχεις κακομαθει ολη μερα εξω και οταν τον βαζεις μεσα εκνευριζεται. οταν πρεπει να τον βαζεις μεσα και θελει να βγαινει και να φωναζει μην του δινεις σημασια. θα σταματησει. πρεπει ομως να του θεσεις ορια. καλυτερα οχι ολη μερα εξω. επισης για επιβραβευση, μολις μπει μεσα δωσε του την αγαπημενη του λιχουδια.

----------


## mai_tai

οσο τον εχεις εξω απο το κλουβι... να τον εχεις λιγο στην πεινα...-κ  μεσα στο κλουβι να του εχεις τις λιχουδιες π του αρεσουν-επισης αλλαζε τακτικα παιχνιδακια-κουδουνακια-καλαμακια...μεσα στο κλουβι!  αραια κ που αφηνε του ανοικτη την τηλεοραση (σαν   παρεα...)να ακουει ηχους...(εγω βαζω χρονοδιακοπτη...και παιζει για καμια ωρα αφου φυγω για δουλεια..)

----------


## chrisada

το θέμα είναι μπαίνει μέσα στο κλουβί!! άλλα άμα του κλείσω την πόρτα εκεί τρελαίνεται!!!θέλει να μπαινωβγαινει όποτε θέλει ο ίδιος και γενικά να τριγυρνάει σε όλο το δωμάτιο παίζοντας μαζί μoυ.... άλλα θα δοκιμάσω αυτό, να μην του δίνω σημασία και όταν σταματάει να φωνάζει η παίζει με τα παιχνίδια να του μιλάω και να του δίνω ηλιόσπορους που πεθαίνει γι'αυτα

----------


## Naylia

Ακούγεται πολύ αστείο! :Anim 59: Έχουν πλάκα!Εμένα το σκυλί μου όταν είναι εκτός σπιτιού,πάει στην πόρτα και με τη μουσουδα παίζει τα κλειδιά για να μπει μεσα και με τα ποδια προσπαθει να ανοιξει την πορτα!!Δεν της αρέσει εκτός σπιτιου! Όταν του αφήνεις την πόρτα ανοιχτή,μπαινοβγαίνει; Νομίζω ότι το να τον αφήνεις λίγο νηστικό όταν είναι έξω είναι η μεγαλύτερη προτροπή για να πάει μετά στο κλουβί. Βέβαια,μόλις φάει θα θέλει πάλι να βγει έξω χαχαχα
Ίσως επειδή είναι πολλές ώρες έξω,γι αυτό έχει συνηθίσει.

----------


## Nik

> το τελευταίο καιρό μόλις [...] δει εμενα αρχίζει να τσιρίζει μέσα στο κλουβί του... Ασταμάτητα όμως!!


Εγώ έχω αυτό το πρόβλημα μόνο.. Όχι κάθε μέρα και όχι πάντα! Αλλά που και που του τη βαράει και σκούζει σα παλαβός μόλις με δει.
Επειδή το έκανε και λίγους μήνες πριν, όταν παράλληλα είχε ορέξεις  :Embarrassment:  σκέφτομαι μήπως είναι μέρος αυτής της συμπεριφοράς

----------


## demis

Ναι γενικα τα ηρεμα πουλια τα πολυ ηρεμα ομως παρουσιαζουν αυτα τα προβληματα. Θεωρω οτι πρεπει να του παρεις παρεα και καλυτερ  αφου ειναι ενηλικος να ειναι σιγουρα θυλικια για να μην εχεις προβληματα κυριαρχιας κτλ. παπαγαλος ειναι και σιγουρα δεν γινεται να ειναι μονος, χρειαζεται παρεα ειτε τη δικη σου ειτε του ειδους του. Βεβαια το να εχουνε τη δικη μας παρεα ολη μερα ειναι δυσκολο. Δεν ειναι οπως τον σκυλο ας πουμε που μπορεις αν τον παρεις μαζι σου παντου και εκτος σπιτιου, ενταξει και τον παπαγαλο μπορεις να τον παρεις μαζι σου εξω με το λουρακι του αλλα. Ειναι θεμα για το αν θα το θελει το λουρι και γενικα εχει θεμα με το πολυ κρυο και τον καυσωνα αν το παρεις μαζι σου βολτα για περπατημα ας πουμε οπως τον Σκυλο!  ::  τα λιγα χρονια που εχω σπιτι μου παπαγαλακια τα εχω για λιγο καιρο μονα τους αλλα συντομα βλεπω οτι θελουν παρεα  και αναζητουν εμενα περισσοτερο και τους παιρνω αμεσως παρεα. Γνωμη μου ειναι πως για να κρατησεις ενα μονο παπαγαλο και μοναδικο θα πρεπει να μενεις σε σπιτι που θα εχει τουλαχιστον 2 3 ανθρωπους που αγαπανε τα πουλια και θα μπορει να ασχολειται ή ο ένας η αλλος μαζι του οταν λυπει ο ενας απ το σπιτι. Κατι που δεν ισχυει σε εμενα που ειμαστε 4 ατομα στο σπιτι αλλα κανενας αλλος δεν θελει να τα βγαλει απο το κλουβι για να παιξουνε μαζι τους , μονο η μανα μου που τα βαζει φαι και νερο αν δεν ειμαι σπιτι εγω. Οποτε τους παιρνω ταιρι. Μια φορα που ζωριστηκα και ειδα οτι και λογο χωρου και λογου οικονομικης δεν μπορουσα να του παρω ταιρι το εδωσα στην ξαδερφη μου που ειχε και αυτη παπαγαλακια και παιρναει μια χαρα και το βλεπω κι εγω.

----------


## demis

Ναι γενικα τα ηρεμα πουλια τα πολυ ηρεμα ομως παρουσιαζουν αυτα τα προβληματα. Θεωρω οτι πρεπει να του παρεις παρεα και καλυτερ  αφου ειναι ενηλικος να ειναι σιγουρα θυλικια για να μην εχεις προβληματα κυριαρχιας κτλ. παπαγαλος ειναι και σιγουρα δεν γινεται να ειναι μονος, χρειαζεται παρεα ειτε τη δικη σου ειτε του ειδους του. Βεβαια το να εχουνε τη δικη μας παρεα ολη μερα ειναι δυσκολο. Δεν ειναι οπως τον σκυλο ας πουμε που μπορεις αν τον παρεις μαζι σου παντου και εκτος σπιτιου, ενταξει και τον παπαγαλο μπορεις να τον παρεις μαζι σου εξω με το λουρακι του αλλα. Ειναι θεμα για το αν θα το θελει το λουρι και γενικα εχει θεμα με το πολυ κρυο και τον καυσωνα αν το παρεις μαζι σου βολτα για περπατημα ας πουμε οπως τον Σκυλο!  ::  τα λιγα χρονια που εχω σπιτι μου παπαγαλακια τα εχω για λιγο καιρο μονα τους αλλα συντομα βλεπω οτι θελουν παρεα  και αναζητουν εμενα περισσοτερο και τους παιρνω αμεσως παρεα. Γνωμη μου ειναι πως για να κρατησεις ενα μονο παπαγαλο και μοναδικο θα πρεπει να μενεις σε σπιτι που θα εχει τουλαχιστον 2 3 ανθρωπους που αγαπανε τα πουλια και θα μπορει να ασχολειται ή ο ένας η αλλος μαζι του οταν λυπει ο ενας απ το σπιτι. Κατι που δεν ισχυει σε εμενα που ειμαστε 4 ατομα στο σπιτι αλλα κανενας αλλος δεν θελει να τα βγαλει απο το κλουβι για να παιξουνε μαζι τους , μονο η μανα μου που τα βαζει φαι και νερο αν δεν ειμαι σπιτι εγω. Οποτε τους παιρνω ταιρι. Μια φορα που ζωριστηκα και ειδα οτι και λογο χωρου και λογου οικονομικης δεν μπορουσα να του παρω ταιρι το εδωσα στην ξαδερφη μου που ειχε και αυτη παπαγαλακια και περναει μια χαρα και το βλεπω κι εγω.

----------


## chrisada

σήμερα μου έκανε κάτι καινούργιο!! ήρθε έκατσε διπλά στο χέρι μου και του τραγουδούσε, όταν τον είδα του σφύριζα κι εγώ η του μίλαγα(δεν θυμάμαι τώρα). με το που σταματάω γυρνάει και μου ρίχνει 2 δαγκωνιές στο χέρι και φεύγει!! τρελάθηκα!! δεν το περίμενα αυτό!! μήπως με διάλεξε σαν το ταίρι του και τα κάνει αυτά? από εκείνη τη στιγμή όποτε τον βλέπω να έρχεται και να μου σφυρίζει ξερω ότι θα με δαγκώσει στο τέλος η θα γίνει εχθρικός όπου μέχρι στιγμής  δεν έπεσα έξω, 4 στα 4 με δάγκωσε η επιχείρησε να με δαγκώσει!

----------

